# Working diaphragms



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

So what are working diaphragms? I have several on my pullman cars, and they seem like they would flex or something, but I cant figure how they work. Are they supposed to couple up? And if so how do you get them apart for automatic uncoupling of cars?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It might help if you clarify what brand/manufacturer, what specific cars, etc. Maybe add a photo?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

BionicJcs said:


> So what are working diaphragms? I have several on my pullman cars, and they seem like they would flex or something, but I cant figure how they work. Are they supposed to couple up? And if so how do you get them apart for automatic uncoupling of cars?


I have 7 Walthers Amtrak Superliner cars that are equipped with diaphragms that actually flex from side to side. When the cars are going around 24" or 
26" curves they touch very slightly and the diaphragms "give" a little. If it didn't, the car would probably derail.
In real life the diaphragm acts as an enclosure and allows passengers to walk from car to car without being subjected to the great outdoors at 90mph. I know this to be fact 'cause I did Amtrak trips twice from Chicago to Tucson in the '80's.
Bob


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea, i know how the real ones work, but these models can be moved a little, but they dont extend or touch or anything. they are on Walthers cars, and on my Proto 2000 e-7 Hiawatha


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

They are not designed to literally couple together rather just sit snug against each other and flex going around the curves of a layout if they are not to tight giving the real effect.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> They are not designed to literally couple together rather just sit snug against each other and flex going around the curves of a layout if they are not to tight giving the real effect.


Presto! Right on the money!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeh i would have thought that, but all they do is just sit tight against the car and do nothing. You cant even "accordion" them out any. All they do is wiggle a little bit


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that is how they are designed. If they made them so they could truly fold out they would quickly fall apart, get stuck, or no longer be able to handle tight curves. I think the only place you will ever find true HO scale diaphragms would be for a museum quality piece to exact blueprints and full interior meant to never run or very seldom. Now a person could model it and i am thinking of doing that when I make my Blue Comet but it will be daunting.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

I hear that. Does seem silly tech to make it look that way when all they need is a black door frame. But it kinda does look like a bellows folded up, so maybe that's all they're after


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's also a matter of how much $$ you spend on your rail cars because my Super Liner cars do have working diaphrams that do couple together tightly with magnets and stay coupled on curves, but I run my cars on 48" or greater curves.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Well its good you mentioned that. I forgot what I wanted to say earlier. I just bought a Proto Hiawatha e-7 with all the bells and it says "working diaphragms".. Well, all they do is wiggle a little. and then the same thing with the super expensive Walthers Hiawatha skytop lounge car. Little bellows that just sits there and you could wiggle it a little. I would think "working diaphragms" should mean exactly that. By the way, if yours have magnets how do they let go when you uncouple. (assuming you can uncouple auto or magnetically)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

BionicJcs,
No disrespect intended, however, you MUST have bionic eyes if you are able to see "working" diaphragms while the train is moving at normal speeds. :laugh::laugh:
My Walthers Amtrak Superliners have the "fake" diaphragms and they look plenty good enough for me. Besides, I don't do any coupling and uncoupling since that train is always haulin' passengers around my layout.  
Bob


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Jumping in here:

One of the guys at the club I was with had a passenger liner set with diaphragms that extended or retracted from the end of the car. Meaning, there was a small clip that allowed the diaphragm to be "stored" when there was nothing connected. 

When "deployed" from the end of each car, the diaphragm flange had small magnets, very low attraction, that served to keep the two diaphragm together when the car in motion. The strength of the magnets was such that if there were a derailment, or accidental uncouple, the diaphragms would simply separate without tearing.

Would the Proto versions work the same way? (Deploy and store, that is).

Just wondering!

p.s. Thank God for spell check, I had misspelled diaphragm in every single usage and that would not have been pretty!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Sean? What type of diaphragms did you get that had little magnets and what not? Were they factory, add-ons, or ones you custom made?


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

It does seem to be folded and it wiggles, seems like it could indeed be clipped in place, but I havent figured how to release it if its the case.

there is plenty enough room to see them if they did connect together, as this Hiawatha passenger train has large space between the cars.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The large space between the cars is to allow them to handle tighter radii curves. The real ones would have been almost touching.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

_Gc,_
I got the diaphragms from Walthers years ago, Sorry don't remember the manufacturer of them.

_BionicJcs_,
The magnets are very small and don't cause any problems with coupling or uncoupling or any other operations.
You can use shorter couplers to decrease the distance between the cars for a more prototypical setup but your going to have to use much larger Dia curves than you really are probably going to be able to do. 
I'm going to have to go with _raleets_ on the you'll never see them anyway!

_manchesterjim_,
Without spell check I would be in grave trouble!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Thanks for your support on the "you'll never see them anyway" with the diaphragms.
Can't quite imagine anyone watching that train go 'round and 'round and saying "Wow! Look at those diaphragms flexing!" If they did, I would first offer them another beer, then the door! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------

